# Erste Regenjacke: Soft- oder Hardshell - Empfehlung



## kally3 (28. November 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Regenjacke.
Habe aktuelle eine sehr günstige Softshell Jacke, welche innen sehr schnell nass wird.
Mein Einsatzgebiet wird aktuell in erster Linie häufiges zur Arbeit fahren sein. Sind zwar bald nur noch 2,5km, jedoch möchte ich dann bei jedem Wetter fahren.
Ausserdem möchte ich diesen Winter auch ab und zu mit dem MTB meine Runden machen und möchte dafür keine zweite Jacke haben. Also 2in1.
Ich bin einer von der sehr schnell schwitzenden Sorte. 1,80m, 88kg.

Aus verschiedenen Tests konnte ich die Endura MT500 Hardshell und die Gore C5 WS Thermo Trail Softshell Jacke rausfiltern.
Welche würde für meinen Anwendungszweck mehr Sinn machen? Hat jemand zufällig beide testen können?
Gibt es andere Empfehlungen?

Vielen Dank euch im Voraus!


----------



## Florent29 (28. November 2019)

Hallo,

als Regenschutz ist Hardshell unschlagbar. Softshell ist nie wirklich dicht, egal wie teuer.

Der Vorteil von Softshell ist das bessere Mikroklima.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kally3 (28. November 2019)

Ja das kann ich mir vorstellen.
Die Frage ist halt, ob für das zur Arbeit fahren auch ein normaler Regenmantel ausreicht mit guten Überziehern für die Schuhe.
Wenn ich im Winter mit dem MTB unterwegs sein möchte, dann ist das sicher auch nicht bei strömendem Regen. 
Wenn es mal doch anfangen sollte, ist es halt so. Die Regel wäre zwar kaltes aber trotzdem trockenes Wetter.
So gesehen wäre eine Softshell Jacke besser oder?


----------



## Florent29 (28. November 2019)

Ich fahre von Februar bis November mit dem Rennrad zur Arbeit . Ich nutze im Wesentlichen Thermo-Trikots von pearl izumi oder eine leichte Softshelljacke, mit einer leichten Wind-/Regenjacke als Notnagel. 

Bei Regen fahr ich halt mit der Bahn.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (28. November 2019)

kally3 schrieb:


> Ja das kann ich mir vorstellen.
> Die Frage ist halt, ob für das zur Arbeit fahren auch ein normaler Regenmantel ausreicht mit guten Überziehern für die Schuhe.
> Wenn ich im Winter mit dem MTB unterwegs sein möchte, dann ist das sicher auch nicht bei strömendem Regen.
> Wenn es mal doch anfangen sollte, ist es halt so. Die Regel wäre zwar kaltes aber trotzdem trockenes Wetter.
> So gesehen wäre eine Softshell Jacke besser oder?


Ja. Halt auf die Gefahr hin, dass Du durchweichst, wenn es doch mal richtig gießt. Dafür bist Du sonst die meiste Zeit mit dem angenehmeren Körperklima unterwegs.


----------



## kally3 (28. November 2019)

Vielen Dank!
Werde mir mal die Gore C5 Thermo Trail bestellen und anschauen.
Habt ihr noch weitere Empfehlungen?


----------



## imfluss (29. November 2019)

Gute Funktionskleidung als base layer. Bin ganz happy mit Mons royal und salewa, gibt sicher noch andere gute Marken. Dann noch was wasserdichtes darüber und gut ist.


----------



## Florent29 (29. November 2019)

Meine Baselayer stammen alle aus dem Fußball- oder Laufbedarf. Günstiger und oft sogar besser.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (29. November 2019)

kally3 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!
> Werde mir mal die Gore C5 Thermo Trail bestellen und anschauen.
> Habt ihr noch weitere Empfehlungen?


Ja: Bei einer Strecke von 2,5 km nicht zu arg übertreiben. Habe selbst eine noch kürzere Strecke, aber auch zwoeinhalb kann man mit Sicherheit oftmals mit normalen Straßenklamotten fahren, wenn die nicht gerade über zugeschlammte Trails führen.


----------



## Florent29 (29. November 2019)

Sehe ich auch so. Ich fahre 22 km, da braucht man dann schon ordentlichen Kram.

In deinem Fall wirst du auch mit einer Hardshell nicht all zu sehr ins Schwitzen kommen.


----------



## kally3 (29. November 2019)

Danke euch. Wie gesagt möchte ich die Jacke dann auch im Winter auf dem MTB fahren wenn es nicht extrem regnet.
Denke damit ist die Softshell eine gute Wahl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schaaf-ww (30. November 2019)

Eine Regenjacke kannst du über das ganze Jahr nutzen (im Winter halt mit entsprechenden Schichten drunter), die Thermo-GoreTex ist im Frühjahr oder Herbst schnell zu warm.

Eine für alles ist meistens schwierig - ich hab beide Jacken im Einsatz. Die Gore bei Temperaturen unter 0° und trockenem Wetter und ansonsten halt die Endura als oberste Schicht im Zwiebel-Look...


----------



## kally3 (30. November 2019)

Danke für die Info! Werde mal testen und schauen wie es sich so anfühlt


----------



## FreeriderMuc (1. Dezember 2019)

Ich hab auch die C5, die wird aber wirklich schnell zu warm. Über 3-4 grad eigentlich zu viel. Mit Rucksack erst recht. Aber alles natürlich immer Geschmackssache und vom eigenen Temperaturempfinden abhängig.


----------



## vitaminc (1. Dezember 2019)

Mir ist keine Jacke bekannt, in der man nicht schwitzt, wenn es länger anstrengend/schweißtreibend ist. Bei Rucksack lässt sich ein nasser Rücken auch nicht vermeiden. Ich halte es auch für keine gute Idee eine Regenjacke oder eine Jacke mit Membran anzuziehen, wenn es nicht regnet, wozu auch? - Wasserdicht und Atmungsaktivität lässt sich nicht wirklich gut kombinieren, auch wenn die Marketingtrommel seit Jahren versucht was anderes zu erzählen.


----------



## kally3 (2. Dezember 2019)

FreeriderMuc schrieb:


> Ich hab auch die C5, die wird aber wirklich schnell zu warm. Über 3-4 grad eigentlich zu viel. Mit Rucksack erst recht. Aber alles natürlich immer Geschmackssache und vom eigenen Temperaturempfinden abhängig.


oh oh... mir wird relativ schnell warm 



vitaminc schrieb:


> Mir ist keine Jacke bekannt, in der man nicht schwitzt, wenn es länger anstrengend/schweißtreibend ist. Bei Rucksack lässt sich ein nasser Rücken auch nicht vermeiden. Ich halte es auch für keine gute Idee eine Regenjacke oder eine Jacke mit Membran anzuziehen, wenn es nicht regnet, wozu auch? - Wasserdicht und Atmungsaktivität lässt sich nicht wirklich gut kombinieren, auch wenn die Marketingtrommel seit Jahren versucht was anderes zu erzählen.



Ja das glaube ich!
Es gab nen Schnapper bei der Rab Kinetic Plus Jacke. Habe ich mir mal zum Testen bestellt.
Das ist so ein Mix aus Hard- und Softshelljacke.
Kennt die jemand? Wie verhält die sich im Vergleich zur MT500?
Die Rab könnte auch evtl. etwas für mich sein, da diese nicht so warm ist wie die C5 Thermo...


----------



## vitaminc (2. Dezember 2019)

kally3 schrieb:


> Ja das glaube ich!
> Es gab nen Schnapper bei der Rab Kinetic Plus Jacke. Habe ich mir mal zum Testen bestellt.
> Das ist so ein Mix aus Hard- und Softshelljacke.
> Kennt die jemand? Wie verhält die sich im Vergleich zur MT500?
> Die Rab könnte auch evtl. etwas für mich sein, da diese nicht so warm ist wie die C5 Thermo...



Kenne ich nicht.
Ich habe eine Norrona Bitihorn Dri1: https://www.norrona.com/de-DE/produkte/bitihorn/bitihorn-dri1-jacke-herren/

Mir ging es primär um Paßform, kleines Packmaß, wenig Gewicht, Kaputze und Unterarmbelüftung (bringt mehr als die Atmungsaktivität der Membran).

Gibt halt mittlerweile unzählige Jacken mit verschiedenen Materialien/Materialmix am Markt. Im Großen & Ganzen kochen alle nur mit Wasser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (2. Dezember 2019)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Mir ist keine Jacke bekannt, in der man nicht schwitzt, wenn es länger anstrengend/schweißtreibend ist. Bei Rucksack lässt sich ein nasser Rücken auch nicht vermeiden. Ich halte es auch für keine gute Idee eine Regenjacke oder eine Jacke mit Membran anzuziehen, wenn es nicht regnet, wozu auch? - Wasserdicht und Atmungsaktivität lässt sich nicht wirklich gut kombinieren, auch wenn die Marketingtrommel seit Jahren versucht was anderes zu erzählen.



Da stimme ich dir zu - Thermotrikots sind die beste Kleidung bei kalt und trocken. Gibt ja auch welche, die zumindest ein bißchen windabweisend sind.


----------



## vitaminc (2. Dezember 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir zu - Thermotrikots sind die beste Kleidung bei kalt und trocken. Gibt ja auch welche, die zumindest ein bißchen windabweisend sind.



was genau versteht man unter einem Thermotrikot?

Ich nutze mittlerweile Kurz/Langarmshirts mit hohem Merino-Anteil (60% Merino, 40% Polypropylene).


----------



## Florent29 (2. Dezember 2019)

vitaminc schrieb:


> was genau versteht man unter einem Thermotrikot?



Ich verstehe darunter ein langärmeliges Trikot aus etwas dickerem Material, was innen aufgerauht ist. 
Manche sagen auch Jacke dazu, aber ich fine das immer irreführend.

Ich glaube wir meinen das Gleiche: https://www.pearlizumi.com/DE/de/shop/men/jerseys/road/mens_pro_merino_thermal_jersey/p/11121919


----------



## vitaminc (2. Dezember 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe darunter ein langärmeliges Trikot aus etwas dickerem Material, was innen aufgerauht ist.
> Manche sagen auch Jacke dazu, aber ich fine das immer irreführend.
> 
> Ich glaube wir meinen das Gleiche: https://www.pearlizumi.com/DE/de/shop/men/jerseys/road/mens_pro_merino_thermal_jersey/p/11121919



ja, sowas sollte man auf jeden Fall im Schrank haben. Bei mir kommt es immer darauf an wie ich unterwegs bin bzw. ob ich moderat oder viel schwitze. Wenn ich nur mit dem Kinderanhänger unterwegs bin greife ich gerne auf so dickere Isolationslayer/Midlayer zurück, ähnlich das verlinkte Pearl Izumi. Das ganze lässt sich dann auch gut mit Baselayer (günstiges Skiunterhemdchen) und einer Jacke (Windjacke oder Softshell) kombinieren, je nach klimatischen Bedingungen, wie viel Pause und Hömes ich mache. Grundsätzlich immer gut wenn man mehrere Midlayer in verschiedenen Stärken/Dicken/Wärmegrad etc. rumliegen hat.

Wenn ich allerdings 300-400hömes am Stück hochtrete, dann fahre ich fast nackig (Kurz oder Langarmshirt) hoch, auch im Winter. Prinzip: Weniger ist mehr!!


----------



## senkaeugen (2. Dezember 2019)

Ich fahre aktuell (um die 0 Grad) eine Fox Flexair Pro Fire Alpha mit einem Merinomidlayer von Aclima und einem dünnen Merinoshirt als Baselayer und einem POC Rückenprotektor. Ich bin einfach nur begeistert von der Fox!!!

Man merkt richtig wie die Feuchtigkeit abtransportiert wird und an der Außenseite kondensiert bzw. verdunstet. Innen bleibt sie schön warm und trocken.
Hatte davor einen POC Windbreaker und diverse softshells (Adidas-Goretex, Odlo, Mamut) ausprobiert und jedes mal war die Aclima richtig feucht. 
Meine 500€ Arcteryx Regenjacke war mir aber zu Schade für nen Test - die wird nur zu Fuß bewegt.

Kälte war aber nie ein Problem - Merino wärmt deutlich mehr als Synthetik wenn es feucht wird.

Die Fox hat eine 10.000mm Wassersäule womit man auch bei Regen gut nach Hause kommen sollte (leider keine Kapuze). Wer eine Kapuze benötigt der greift am besten zur Leat DBX 5.0!

Man sollte aber beachten dass die Atmung der Membran aus physikalischen Gründen nur bis ca. +15 Grad funktioniert.
Außerdem sollte darauf geachtet werden dass die Jacke nicht zu "eng" sitzt. Die Atmung kann nur funktionieren wenn Druckunterschiede zwischen Jackeninnerem und Äußeren herrschen. Wenn sie anliegt ist die Atmung stark eingeschränkt - lieber ne Größe mehr, Luft unter der Jacke ist am besten fürs Mikroklima und Isolation. 
Wenn man nicht zu viel mitnehmen muss, kann man ja mal schauen ob man einen leichten Rucksack unter die Jacke bekommt (z.B. POC 3-6L mit Protektor) - dann kann diese hinten noch etwas Atmen, wenn es der Rucksack "kann".

Weiterhin empfiehlt sich Merino als Base - und Midlayer da es den besten Feuchtigkeitstransport bietet.

Und noch ein Paar Tipps wenn man zu sehr schwitzt... 


wenn möglich zu Hause aufwärmen (dann ist der Schock bzw. Wärmeabfuhr beim ersten uphill nicht so stark)
Magnesium einnehmen (man schwitzt dann "effektiver"
bei uphills Jacke öffnen (aber nicht mit feuchter Synthetik!)
angenehmes Mikroklima hat seinen Preis und das Base/Midlayer muss in 5 Grad-Schritten angepasst werden


----------



## vitaminc (2. Dezember 2019)

ja, Polartec Alpha finde ich mittlerweile auch sehr gut, ist zumindest ein sehr guter Kompromiss aus Wärme/Isolation, Gewicht und Atmungsaktivität.

Ähnlich zu der genannten Fox gibt es auch die hier:








						Norrøna fjørå Convertible Alpha60 Jacke für Herren
					

Mit der fjørå Convertible Alpha60 Jacke können Sie Ihre Radsportsaison auf das ganze Jahr ausweiten. Für Fatbiking und Singletrail-Biking an kalten Tagen im Winter und Herbst




					www.norrona.com
				




Ist natürlich auch Super, dass man mal die Ärmel abnehmen kann.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (3. Dezember 2019)

kally3 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info! Werde mal testen und schauen wie es sich so anfühlt


Ich habe eine Doppeljacke, Marmot. Eine Kunstfaserdaunenjacke mit externer Hardshell Oberjacke, beide Superleicht und durch Reißverschlüsse miteinander verbindbar, so dass sie zu einer einzigen Jacke werden. Eine habe ich im Rucksack, wenn es kalt und nass bzw. sehr kalt wird, verwende ich beide miteinander. Wenn es regnet und warm ist nur die Aussenjacke. Wenn es nur einigermaßen kalt ist (bis zu - 3°etwa) nur die Innenjacke. Die Hardshelljacke hält gut dicht, die Innenjacke warm.


----------



## honkori (4. Dezember 2019)

senkaeugen schrieb:


> Ich fahre aktuell (um die 0 Grad) eine Fox Flexair Pro Fire Alpha mit einem Merinomidlayer von Aclima und einem dünnen Merinoshirt als Baselayer und einem POC Rückenprotektor. Ich bin einfach nur begeistert von der Fox!!!
> 
> Man merkt richtig wie die Feuchtigkeit abtransportiert wird und an der Außenseite kondensiert bzw. verdunstet. Innen bleibt sie schön warm und trocken.
> Hatte davor einen POC Windbreaker und diverse softshells (Adidas-Goretex, Odlo, Mamut) ausprobiert und jedes mal war die Aclima richtig feucht.
> ...



Die Tips sind soo schlecht nicht, wenn man aber wie ich eine Jacke sucht deren Anforderungen eher im Bereich "ich radle gemütlich meine +100km und hopse dann ins Zelt" liegen, kommt man da nicht wirklich weiter.
Zum Problem wird da schnell -> dass ich eher, weil mit Hundeanhänger hintendran, "im Warmen" unterwegs wäre.
Letztens hatte ich, bei Herren Stadler, eine Gore Tex Trail Hooded Jacke "in der Hand" die zumindest im Bereich Packmaß und Schnitt passen könnte...der Preis von + 200 € schreckt mich mittlerweile auch nicht mehr.


----------



## senkaeugen (4. Dezember 2019)

Bei der normalen Goretex Membran muss aber auch wissen dass diese recht anfällig ist wenn die Jacke im Rucksack transportiert wird. Durch die Falten nimmt die Membran schaden und wird mit der Zeit undicht. Je gestopfter der Rucksack ist, um so schneller.

Abhilfe schafft da nur eine Goretex Pro, die mindestens das doppelte kostet.

Wenn man aber nur etwas radelt und nicht Gefahr läuft auf dem Trail zu stürzen und die Jacke zu zerreißen, dann ist so eine Jacke eine Anschaffung fürs Leben (Arcteryx, Patagonia u.ä...)


----------



## Resimilchkuh (4. Dezember 2019)

Habe selbst die Endura MT500 und bin zufrieden. Vor allem hat die gigantische Belüftungsöffnungen, die im vordern Bereich auch als große Taschen nutzbar sind. Unter dem Arm die sind aber zugegeben im angezogenen Zustand nicht ganz optimal zu "bedienen".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## senkaeugen (4. Dezember 2019)

Endura ist was den Kompromiss aus Regenfestigkeit und Atmung angeht unschlagbar - leider passt mir die Endurakleidung nicht so gut vom Schnitt und Größe her wie Fox :/


----------



## JensDey (4. Dezember 2019)

Ich fahre 7km zur Arbeit und fahre von Sept bis Mai mit einer Vaude Soft-Shell. Leichtes Getröpfel geht damit. Kontinuerlicher leichter Niesel schon nicht mehr. Dafür habe ich eine nicht wirklich sporttaugliche Löffler Colibri ; darunter schwitze ich recht früh (bei <0° ging es, früher). Bei Regen bedeutet das einfach langsam fahren, auch weil ich zusätzlich noch eine schweißtreibende Regenhose trage.
Für mtb-Touren, die auch nass werden können, habe ich eine Sportful Fiandre mit no-rain-Layer. Die ist nicht richtig wasserdicht. Aber es ist am Ende egal, ob du von innen oder außen nass wirst.
Die Fiandre hat einen nützlichen Aufbau: von vorne windicht und seitlich und hinten sehr luftdurchlässig und ausreichend wasserabweisend, dass ich vor kurzem 2-3h bei bei ständigem Nieselregen und <10° gut durchgehalten habe. Die notwendige Wärme muss dann halt von innen kommen.
Empfehlung: 2 Jacken für unterschiedliche Szenarien.


----------



## Ovibos (4. Dezember 2019)

kally3 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Regenjacke.
> Habe aktuelle eine sehr günstige Softshell Jacke, welche innen sehr schnell nass wird.
> ...



Auch wenn du keine zwei Jacken haben willst: Für deine Anfroderungen halte ich eine ordentliche (Marken-)Softshell plus irgendeine 100 %ig dichte Regenjacke von Aldi, Decathlon, ... ganz sicher für die beste Kombi. Die Regenjacke halt ggf. über der Softshell anziehen. Im Winter bei Sauwetter ist das grundsätzlich meine Standardlösung. Auf 2,5 km macht die mangelnde Atmungsaktivität einer Billigregenjacke ja nichts aus. Und vermutlich auch dann nicht, wenn man eher stark schwitzt. Man kann solche Teile fast beliebig zusammenknüllen, sodass die Mitnahme IMHO eigentlich nie stört. Auf'm Weg zum Job schon gar nicht.


----------



## honkori (4. Dezember 2019)

Gab es da nicht mal einen Anbieter für eine Kombination aus Fleece und Wasserdichtigkeit in Kombination mit Nik Wachs ?
So in der Art der Wolfskin Hydro Jacke, taugt die was...also als quasi Baselayer + dünne "Wegwerf-Regenjacke" ?


----------



## vitaminc (4. Dezember 2019)

honkori schrieb:


> Gab es da nicht mal einen Anbieter für eine Kombination aus Fleece und Wasserdichtigkeit in Kombination mit Nik Wachs ?
> So in der Art der Wolfskin Hydro Jacke, taugt die was...also als quasi Baselayer + dünne "Wegwerf-Regenjacke" ?


warum nicht einfach nach Zwiebelprinzip verfahren?
Gerade wenn man länger unterwegs ist, sollte man sowieso Wechselkleidung dabei haben.


----------



## honkori (4. Dezember 2019)

...werde mir demnächst mal die Wolfskin Jacke angucken (bin eh ein Fleece Fan). Lustigerweise war ich vorige Woche in dem Laden um mir die JWP anzusehen, leider waren mir die Arme deutlich zu kurz und in XL hätte ich mir einen Rucksack auf den Bauch binden können...der locker drunter Platz gehabt hätte.


----------



## kally3 (19. Dezember 2019)

So, habe nun die Gore C5 WS Thermo Trail Softshell Jacke und die Endura MT500 jeweils 1 Fahrt zur Arbeit angehabt (ca. 5km/12-15min).
Aktuell trage ich einen Rucksack. Wird sich aber bald wieder ändern.
Leider ist es gerade so warm bei uns (>7°C), dass ich keinen richtigen Vergleich machen konnte. Heute hatte ich die Endura an.
Die Gore hatte damals ca. 2-3°C am Testtag.

Gore C5 Thermo:
deutlich weniger schwitzig als meine alte Softshelljacke mit 3000 g/m²/24h (also klar).
angenehm warm bei 2-3°C.
am Rücken ein wenig schwitzig (wegen Rucksack)
an den Armen ein wenig schwitzig, interessant war jedoch, dass wenn ich bei meiner alten Softshelljacke so aufgewärmt aufhöre zu fahren, es innen noch viel schwitziger wird. Bei der Gore wurde der Schweiss weniger, echt beeindruckend!
Toller Schnitt und fühlt sich sehr angenehm an.

Endura MT500:
habe eigentlich während der Fahrt nach und nach die Belüftungsöffnungen geöffnet, da ich keine Erfahrung hab wie stark sich diese auswirken.
Sonst eigentlich das gleiche Verhalten wie die Gore, nur eben bei 7°C.
Der Schnitt ist eher weiter, vorne ein wenig kurz (1cm länger wäre gut, trotzdem ok).
Die Stretch Einsätze für die Daumen sind bei mir ein wenig kurz.
Kaputze ist toll.
Verarbeitung super.
Fühlt sich natürlich nicht so angenehm an wie die Softshell.

Bin ein wenig unsicher. Die Gore ist bei den jetzigen Temperaturen sicher zu warm. Aber ich denke, da kann ich dann meine normale Frühlings-/Herbstjacke anziehen.
Die Endura ist wahrscheinlich bei 2-3°C nicht zu kalt. Mir ist selten kalt und ich schwitze schnell.

Ich hätte gerne eine Jacke, welche ich bei kälteren Temperaturen fahren kann ohne gross schwitzen zu müssen, welche im nicht-Winter als Windstoppjacke bei den Abfahrten dient und auch bei Regen mal eine gute Figur macht.
Ist da die MT500 eine gute Wahl oder bin ich komplett falsch?

Die Rab Kinetis Plus Jacke ist vom Wohlfühlfaktor übrigens am Besten! Leider hat mir der Versender S statt L geschickt. L ist nun nicht mehr auf Lager. Habe sie somit nicht testen können. Die Jacke war aber auch sehr dünn.


----------



## fone (19. Dezember 2019)

kally3 schrieb:


> So, habe nun die Gore C5 WS Thermo Trail Softshell Jacke und die Endura MT500 jeweils 1 Fahrt zur Arbeit angehabt (ca. 5km/12-15min).
> Aktuell trage ich einen Rucksack. Wird sich aber bald wieder ändern.
> Leider ist es gerade so warm bei uns (>7°C), dass ich keinen richtigen Vergleich machen konnte. Heute hatte ich die Endura an.
> Die Gore hatte damals ca. 2-3°C am Testtag.
> ...


Die Rab ist schon fein, hatte ich auch ne Zeit lang im Auge. Allerdings bei meiner vorhandenen Jackensammlung unnötig. (Hätte übrigens noch ne unbenutzte Arcteryx Alpha FL Jahrgang 2016 abzugeben. Größe XL und Blau. )

Ansonsten ist für mich eine Regenjacke immer eine Hardshell. 
Für dem Weg zur Arbeit habe ich immer eine dünne 180g Regenjacke unten im Rucksack. Je nach Lust und Laune und Temperatur trage ich sonst T-Shirt, Softshell oder Primaloft. Im Winter ne alte Burton Snowboardjacke.


----------



## independence (19. Dezember 2019)

kally3 schrieb:


> So, habe nun die Gore C5 WS Thermo Trail Softshell Jacke und die Endura MT500 jeweils 1 Fahrt zur Arbeit angehabt (ca. 5km/12-15min).
> Aktuell trage ich einen Rucksack. Wird sich aber bald wieder ändern.
> Leider ist es gerade so warm bei uns (>7°C), dass ich keinen richtigen Vergleich machen konnte. Heute hatte ich die Endura an.
> Die Gore hatte damals ca. 2-3°C am Testtag.



Ich hab ebenfalls diese Jacke und bin sehr zufrieden bis auf einen Punkt. Die Jacke ist absolut nicht tauglich wenn man nen Rucksack benutzt denn durch den Bauchgurt reibt sich das Material ab. Hat noch jemand dieses Problem?
Ansonsten echt eine tolle Jacke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kally3 (19. Dezember 2019)

independence schrieb:


> Ich hab ebenfalls diese Jacke und bin sehr zufrieden bis auf einen Punkt. Die Jacke ist absolut nicht tauglich wenn man nen Rucksack benutzt denn durch den Bauchgurt reibt sich das Material ab. Hat noch jemand dieses Problem?
> Ansonsten echt eine tolle Jacke


Welche Jacke meinst du genau?


----------



## JensDey (19. Dezember 2019)

Bei meiner Aufzählung zuvor habe ich meine dritte Jacke vergessen: eine Löffler Softshell mit abnehmbaren Armen. Die funktioniert von -5° (kälter gab es in den letzten 15 Monatne nicht) bis 15°. Die Unterkleidung macht es. Da vertue ich mich allerdings auch manchmal, meist zu warm. Ich habe im Winter immer noch eine Regenhose und Regenjacke in der Bikepack-Tasche. An über 150 Tagen im Jahr trage ich die Löffler und an <20Tagen die Regenkombination. Im Sommer ist einfach die Regenjacke oder die Softshell in der Tasche mit.
Ich schaue immer auf Rain Radar. Damit vermeide ich die Nutzung der Regenkleidung in vermutlich 80-90% der Fälle. Flexible Arbeitszeiten + meine frau fährt mich mit einem Faltrad im Kofferraum zur Arbeit machen das möglich.


----------



## independence (19. Dezember 2019)

independence schrieb:


> Ich hab ebenfalls diese Jacke und bin sehr zufrieden bis auf einen Punkt. Die Jacke ist absolut nicht tauglich wenn man nen Rucksack benutzt denn durch den Bauchgurt reibt sich das Material ab. Hat noch jemand dieses Problem?
> Ansonsten echt eine tolle Jacke



Stimmt ;-) Die Gore C5 WS Thermo Trail meinte ich


----------



## IndianaWalross (19. Dezember 2019)

independence schrieb:


> Ich hab ebenfalls diese Jacke und bin sehr zufrieden bis auf einen Punkt. *Die Jacke ist absolut nicht tauglich wenn man nen Rucksack benutzt *denn durch den Bauchgurt reibt sich das Material ab. Hat noch jemand dieses Problem?
> Ansonsten echt eine tolle Jacke



Laut Gore ist die Jacke auch nicht bei den Rucksack kompatiblen Modellen aufgelistet, und auch in der Beschreibung selbst steht nichts dazu. Dann würde ich es lassen, oder eben damit leben dass sie daran kaputt geht.


----------



## IndianaWalross (19. Dezember 2019)

Naja wenn nach Regenjacke gefragt wird kann ich nur ganz klar sagen: Hardshell, Punkt!
Eine Softshell kann unter günstigsten Bedingungen (bestimmte Membranen oder DWR Behandlungen) schon sehr viel Regen verkraften, dauert dann aber halt auch ewig bis die wieder trocken ist. Und im Zweifelsfall saugt sie sich voll und es wird arschkalt. 

Ich hab in den letzten Jahren einiges ausprobiert. U.a. viel Castelli mit dem RoS (Rain or shine) Zusatz. Hier haste halt ne art dünnere Softshell die warm halten soll, auch wenn sie irgendwann durchfeuchtet ist. Ich kann das nicht unendlich bestätigen. Also bei 2-3 Stunden im Dauergriesel oder Niesel war ich drunter trocken. Warm ist Ansichtssache. Mit dem Flanders Unterhemd und nur der Alpha bei 1°C und besagtem Niederschlag über besagte Zeit... irgendwann biste halt einfach durchgefroren. 
Hab mir daher für den Temperaturbereich bis unter 0°C (am Renner sind das halt mal gefühlte bis zu -10°C bei den Geschwindigkeiten) für kalt und bisschen Feuchtigkeit jetzt wieder ne Gore geholt. C5 WS Thermo (ohne Trail). Da krieg ich sogar nen Winterunterhemd drunter und dann geht die aber bis weit in den Minusbereich und ab da schneit es dann hoffentlich auch statt zu pieseln, und das konnte bislang noch jede Gore Softshell bei mir stundenlang ab.

Für die um Weihnachten angekündigten 5-8°C und Dauerregen ist jetzt die Gore C5 Trail GTX Kapuzenjacke hier eingezogen. Kommt dann mit Wintertrikot drunter zum Einsatz und das muss reichen. 

Wenn man nur mal an 1 oder 2 Tagen rumeiern will, und es egal ist wie lange das Zeugs danach zum trocknen braucht, ist Softshell schon ok, für ergiebigen Dauerregen ist das Zeug nix. Wenn man täglich los will/muss, dann halt zwiebeln und ne Hardshell tragen, die man lüften kann wenn doch zu warm. 
Und auch wenn es schwer fällt nicht die ganze Zeit am limit fahren, dann schwitzt man nicht so extrem, bin auch Vielschwitzerin aber bei Dauerregen nutzt mir die ganze Atmungsaktivität von Softshell auch nix. Wenn die gesättigt sind sprich klatschnass, dann ist da auch nix mehr mit atmen.


----------



## independence (19. Dezember 2019)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Laut Gore ist die Jacke auch nicht bei den Rucksack kompatiblen Modellen aufgelistet, und auch in der Beschreibung selbst steht nichts dazu. Dann würde ich es lassen, oder eben damit leben dass sie daran kaputt geht.


Das ist natürlich korrekt, dass die nicht explizit für einen Rucksack freigegeben ist, aber ich frage mich da wirklich, was der Hersteller bei einer TRAIL-Jacke sich dabei denkt.. Allein schon das einmalige Tragen eines Rucksacks hinterlässt Spuren - ich mache Sport mit so einer Jacke und natürlich brauch ich auch gelegentlich nen Rucksack. Aber für meine einfachen Anforderungen hat Gore dann wohl nicht die richtige Jacke.. Dabei will ich doch nur bei kalten Temperaturen mit nem Rucksack Fahrrad fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (19. Dezember 2019)

Naja sagen wir es mal so, ich verstehe zwar insbesondere bei deren MTB Linien nicht, dass da der Rucksack nicht grundsätzlich eingeplant wird, aber davon kann man eben leider nicht blind ausgehen, muss man immer beim Hersteller gucken sonst steht man da so wie du jetzt. Nervig, aber wollen die halt scheinbar so.

Für Winter und Rucksack haben sie halt die C3 classic -wobei ich da nicht verstehe wozu Rucksack wenn die Rückentaschen hat - doppelt gemoppelt? 
Und die WS SO Urban. Die hab ich noch in orange. Der Magnet da an den Taschen ist recht schwachbrüstig aber sonst ist die eigentlich ganz nett. Mit kurzem, dünnem Merino Baselayer und nem dünnen Fleece Midlayer war die bei 1°C und in der Stadt rumjuckeln angenehm. Mit anderen Lagen drunter bei ordentlich Tempo sicherlich auch warm genug. Nutze die hauptsächlich in der Stadt und dank des geraden Schnitts auch so ohne Rad im Alltag. Da tut die ganz ordentlich ihren Dienst.


----------



## independence (19. Dezember 2019)

C3 Classic Thermo hab ich auch schon probiert, auch nicht für nen Rucksack freigegeben ;-) und die Nicht-Thermo-Variante war mir dann doch leider zu kalt gewesen.
Die WS Urban ist natürlich von den Specs interessant aber leider ist das Camo Design so gar nicht mein Fall ;-)


----------



## IndianaWalross (19. Dezember 2019)

Vielleicht ist grau eher dein Ding? Kommt natürlich auch auf deine Größe an. Die gab es auch in schwarz (trägt mein Mann nach wie vor begeistert), und in Kürbis orange welche ich mir gesichert hatte. Vielleicht gibt es noch woanders Restbestände in Wunschfarbe und Größe?
Das Vorgängermodell hieß übrigens "Element Urban" oder "E Urban". Da hab ich z.B. schwarz und S noch beim Globetrotter eben gesehen.


----------



## honkori (19. Dezember 2019)

Welche ist denn nun wieder die Gore C5 Trail *GTX* Kapuzenjacke ? 
Kannst du bitte mal einen Link reinbasteln, Danke.


----------



## IndianaWalross (20. Dezember 2019)

Naja GTX ist doch lediglich die allseits bekannte Abkürzung für Gore-Tex:
Gore C5 *Gore-Tex* Trail Kapuzenjacke


----------



## independence (20. Dezember 2019)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist grau eher dein Ding? Kommt natürlich auch auf deine Größe an. Die gab es auch in schwarz (trägt mein Mann nach wie vor begeistert), und in Kürbis orange welche ich mir gesichert hatte. Vielleicht gibt es noch woanders Restbestände in Wunschfarbe und Größe?
> Das Vorgängermodell hieß übrigens "Element Urban" oder "E Urban". Da hab ich z.B. schwarz und S noch beim Globetrotter eben gesehen.



Danke, da ich nur auf der Gore Webseite schaue und auch in der Regel dort kaufe, ist mir die graue Version nicht aufgefallen. Könnte jedoch dennoch etwas zu kühl für mich sein.
Ich muss sagen, dass ich das Angebot und die recht schlechte Beschreibung und auch Benennung der Jacken von Gore sehr verwirrend finde. Es gibt gefühlt 100 Jacken die sich laut Beschreibung nur minimalst unterscheiden aber wenn man sie dann trägt bzw in der Hand hat unterscheiden sich die Modelle doch teilweise sehr stark. Da ich auch noch keinen Händler gefunden habe, der nahezu alle Modelle vor Ort zum testen hat, ist das leider ne extrem nervige Suche nach den richtigen Produkten


----------



## IndianaWalross (20. Dezember 2019)

Scheinbar hast du immerhin überhaupt ein Modell zum anfassen in deiner Umgebung. Wir müssen uns buchstäblich alles zuschicken lassen. Das kotzt mich so an.

Und ja, die Produktbeschreibungen bei Gore haben in den letzten 2-3 Jahren *enorm* nachgelassen! Da wird jeder Scheiss 5× erwähnt (winddicht, wasserabweisend und stark atmungsaktiv blablabla) aber *SCHLÜSSELFEATURES* (2Wege Reißverschluss, Taschen, Futter ja oder nein) werden unter den Teppich gekehrt! 

Jeder dusselige Onlineshop übernimmt auch stur die Gore Beschreibung und fertig. Ruft man dann bei den hotlines an ("wählen sie 1 wenn sie FRAGEN ZUM PRODUKT haben...") und was ist? Ja sie haben von nix ne Ahnung, können auch nicht nachgucken gehen und man soll es sich dann zusenden lassen  ? 

Der gipfel zuletzt bei der C5 Gore-Tex Trail Kapuzenjacke: sogar das Produktbild bei Gore selbst zeigt nur eine Prototypjacke, wo eindeutig NICHT der vorhandenene 2Wege Reißverschluss zu sehen ist, auch nicht beim ranzoomen. Und wieder haben alle shops stur das gegebene Bildmaterial übernommen!!!

Bei der C5 Windstopper Softshell Thermo steht auch nicht das megawarme dünne kuschelige Fleecefutter dran...

Was soll man da noch sagen? Hersteller zu doof, Zwischenhändler zu faul, Kunde soll selber zusehen wie er klar kommt ?


----------



## independence (20. Dezember 2019)

Ja da kann ich leider nur zustimmen und nein, kein Händler in der Nähe, der den Kram vorrätig hat.. Daher kommt echt andauernd ein Paket an von Gore in letzter Zeit.. 1-2 Tage testen und leider geht das meiste zurück


----------



## nightwolf (21. Dezember 2019)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Mir ist keine Jacke bekannt, in der man nicht schwitzt, wenn es länger anstrengend/schweißtreibend ist.  (...)


Ja, das ist genau der Witz. Ich benutze seit vielen Jahren nur noch ganz duenne wasserabweisende Jacken, sowas, was zusammengeknuellt in eine Trikottasche passt.
Natuerlich wird man dann im Regen trotzdem nass, aber Naesse bringt einen nicht um. Wenn, dann ist es der staendige Zustrom von neuem kalten Wasser, der einem die Koerperwaerme entzieht. Und *dagegen* reicht so eine Jacke.
Wenn man nass geworden ist, hilft nur Weiterfahren (nachdem der Regen aufgehoert hat, Sportklamotten trocknen dann relativ schnell wieder) oder Umziehen.


----------



## IndianaWalross (22. Dezember 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ja, das ist genau der Witz. Ich benutze seit vielen Jahren nur noch ganz duenne wasserabweisende Jacken, sowas, was zusammengeknuellt in eine Trikottasche passt.
> Natuerlich wird man dann im Regen trotzdem nass, aber Naesse bringt einen nicht um. Wenn, dann ist es der staendige Zustrom von neuem kalten Wasser, der einem die Koerperwaerme entzieht. Und *dagegen* reicht so eine Jacke.
> Wenn man nass geworden ist, hilft nur Weiterfahren (nachdem der Regen aufgehoert hat, Sportklamotten trocknen dann relativ schnell wieder) oder Umziehen.



Und, wieviele Thermolagen trägst du bei 1°C und 15mm Regenmassen so unter deinem Papierjäckchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (23. Dezember 2019)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Und, wieviele Thermolagen trägst du bei 1°C und 15mm Regenmassen so unter deinem Papierjäckchen?



Naja, mein Papierjäckchen hat ne 20.000mm Wassersäule. Thermolagen werden im Zwiebelprinzip angezogen.
Lieber viele leichte Kleidung mit geringem Packmaß für bestimmten Einsatzzweck anziehen/mitnehmen als zu versuchen mit einer fetten Jacke alle Bedingungen gerecht zu werden. Soll jeder kaufen was er will, ich jedenfalls werde keine 100te von EUR für sinnlose Gore-Kleidung ausgeben.


----------



## IndianaWalross (23. Dezember 2019)

Also die C5 Trail wiegt auch gerade mal 245g in M inkl. Kapuze & 3 Taschen, und  hat ne Wassersäule von "mindestens 28.000mm" und ist halt ne richtige Regenjacke. Allerdings ohne das Gefühl gerade eine sackschwere 3 Lagenjacke anzuhaben. Trotzdem finde ich den Stoff diesmal gelungen, macht trotz dass er so dünn wirkt nen robusten Eindruck. 

Drunter kommt dann passend zur Aussentemperatur das Baselayer und ein Trikot. Fertig. 

Die Shakedry Dinger sollen ja ach so atmungsaktiv sein, dafür darf man die nicht angucken - schon Löcher. Rucksack schon garnicht.

Mir würde auch nie einfallen,  alle Einsatzgebiete mit 1 Jacke erschlagen zu wollen. Eiskalt und trocken ist eben nicht gleich 7°C und Monsun.


----------



## kally3 (5. Januar 2020)

Hat jemand von euch auch die Endura MT500 Jacke? Gehen bei euch auch die Belüftungsverschlüsse so schwergängig oder sind diese genauso leichtgängig wie der Hauptreissverschluss?


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (5. Januar 2020)

Ich hatte die Endura an und auch das Thema mit den Reißverschlüssen bemerkt. Kann man aber mit ein wenig Nadelöl geschmeidig machen. Hab sie aber nicht gekauft, da zu dick und viel zu warm.

100% Regen- und Winddicht ist zum Beispiel auch die Gonso Sura Light bzw. Save Light als Frauenvariante. Dabei sehr atmungsaktiv. Ist bei mir auch in der engeren Wahl, da sehr dünn und damit geringes Packmaß. Müssen nur die Körperproportionen stimmen. 

@IndianaWalross stimme zu 100% zu, mit einer Jacke alles erschlagen ist einfach nicht.


----------



## schmitr3 (5. Januar 2020)

Ja - ja - nein.


----------



## Ghostina (6. Januar 2020)

Ich steige gern in die Suche nach einer Hardshell Jacke speziell fürs Mountainbiken ein. 
Eine Hardshelljacke zum Wandern habe ich bereits diese ist mir zu schade und zu teuer fürs Biken. 

Was haltet ihr/kennt ihr von den Leat Jacken. Im speziellen die Leat DBX 5.0





__





						Weiterleitungshinweis
					





					www.google.com
				




Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## kally3 (15. Januar 2020)

Danke euch allen für die Antworten!
Ich hatte die MT500 mal getestet.
Finde sie von der Verarbeitung und den Details echt spitze. Einzig die etwas schwergängigen Belüftungsreissverschlüsse sind zu bemängeln.
Wenn ich sie behalte, werde ich das mit dem Nadelöl testen.
War beim Hochfahren bei 3-5°C zwar zu warm und da fing ich an zu schwitzen, aber ich denke das würde mir bei jeder Jacke passieren, da ich sehr schnell anfange zu schwitzen.
Dadurch bin ich bei der längeren geraden Heimfahrt nach dem Downhill ein wenig ausgekühlt. Denke aber, dass das ein Anwenderfehler war.

Evtl. sollte ich beim Uphill die Jacke ausziehen und erst beim Downhill wieder anziehen. Macht ihr das ähnlich?
Hatte ein Base Layer und ein langes Trikot unter der Jacke.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (15. Januar 2020)

Wenn ich zu sehr schwitze ziehe ich die Jacke Ära. Oder mache zumindest den Reißverschluss auf.


----------



## T.R. (19. Januar 2020)

Wenn du ohne Rucksack und nicht zu enge, dicht bewachsene Trails fährst: Gore Shake Dry. Die einzige Jacke, die auch noch nach mehreren Wäschen die Bezeichnung Regenjacke verdient.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RC7 (1. Februar 2020)

Ich hänge mich hier einfach mal kurz ran: Kennt jemand eine gute Softshell-Jacke, die zumindest einige Zeit bei Regen dicht bleibt?
Hintergrund ist, dass mir eine richtige Regenjacke oft zu wenig atmungsaktiv ist und ich sie eigentlich nur anziehe, wenn ich längere Zeit durch starken Regen fahre. Für kurze Fahrten, nur gelegentliche Regenschauer oder Nieselregen finde ich eine Softshell-Jacke einfach besser. Bisher hatte ich dafür eine ältere von Vaude, die war für solche Fälle relativ gut (gut 30 min auch bei starkem Regen relativ dicht, bei Nieselregen fast unbegrenzt innen noch halbwegs trocken und atmungsaktiver als alle Regenjacken die ich bisher hatte), sie ist mittlerweile aber schon etwas mitgenommen und ich will sie ersetzen.

In Frage kommen für mich z.B. die Vaude Brocon oder evtl. auch die Vaude Primasoft II. Ich kann aber überhaupt nicht einschätzen ob sie genau so gut sind oder vielleicht sogar noch etwas länger dicht bleiben, was mir recht wäre, ohne dass sie gleich so viel ertragen sollen wie eine Hardshelljacke o.ä. Hat da jemand vielleicht Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## vitaminc (1. Februar 2020)

Arcteryx Gamma LT, teuer aber geil


----------



## JensDey (2. Februar 2020)

@RC7



JensDey schrieb:


> Ich fahre 7km zur Arbeit und fahre von Sept bis Mai mit einer Vaude Soft-Shell. Leichtes Getröpfel geht damit. Kontinuerlicher leichter Niesel schon nicht mehr. Dafür habe ich eine nicht wirklich sporttaugliche Löffler Colibri ; darunter schwitze ich recht früh (bei <0° ging es, früher). Bei Regen bedeutet das einfach langsam fahren, auch weil ich zusätzlich noch eine schweißtreibende Regenhose trage.
> Für mtb-Touren, die auch nass werden können, habe ich eine *Sportful Fiandre mit no-rain-Layer*. Die ist nicht richtig wasserdicht. Aber es ist am Ende egal, ob du von innen oder außen nass wirst.
> Die Fiandre hat einen nützlichen Aufbau: von vorne windicht und seitlich und hinten sehr luftdurchlässig und ausreichend wasserabweisend, dass ich vor kurzem 2-3h bei bei ständigem Nieselregen und <10° gut durchgehalten habe. Die notwendige Wärme muss dann halt von innen kommen.
> Empfehlung: 2 Jacken für unterschiedliche Szenarien.


----------



## Ghostina (2. Februar 2020)

RC7 schrieb:


> Ich hänge mich hier einfach mal kurz ran: Kennt jemand eine gute Softshell-Jacke, die zumindest einige Zeit bei Regen dicht bleibt?


Ich kann dir hier mit gutem Gewissen die Gore C5  Infinium empfehlen. Leider sehr teuer aber man bekommt halt auch Qualität. 
Ich fahre die oben genannte und wenn es richtig regnet die Gore C5 Trail. Mehr braucht man nicht...


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (2. Februar 2020)

@Ghostina dem stimme ich zu, hab die C5 Soft lined Infinium Jacke ebenfalls. Gab es bei Bike Discount im Abverkauf für 135€,da habe ich dann zugeschlagen.


----------



## mogg (15. Februar 2020)

Fieser-Kardinal schrieb:


> @Ghostina dem stimme ich zu, hab die C5 Soft lined Infinium Jacke ebenfalls. Gab es bei Bike Discount im Abverkauf für 135€,da habe ich dann zugeschlagen.



Ich habe die Jacke ebenfalls, und kann sie für Mountainbiker nur bedingt empfehlen. Einer leichten Berührung mit einem Strauch am Ärmel, und es zerfetzte mir direkt den schönen Stoff. Klar selbstverschuldet, aber eine Jacke der Regulär 250€ kostet, sollte ein klein wenig mehr aushalten. Oder aber der Hersteller sollte das Produkt nur für Strassennutzung freigeben. Für mich das letzte Produkt von Gore...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (15. Februar 2020)

Allgemein finde ich, sind inzwischen einige Gore Produkte die sie für MTB Nutzung verkaufen null robust. Da fragt man sich wie MTB in ihrer Welt aussieht. 
GOre C5 windstopper *Trail* pants. Steht explizit MTB dran. Heute beim graveln mit nem Ast längs geschubbt. Fäden gezogen.  . Naja konnte ich abschneiden aber schön ist anders.


----------



## schaaf-ww (15. Februar 2020)

Also über mangelnde Robustheit kann ich mich bei der Endura echt nicht beschweren, ich hab die MT500 jetzt seit zweieinhalb Jahren und bis jetzt hat der Stoff noch alles tapfer weggesteckt...


----------

